# Issue with 90-Two Mag Need Help



## FullClip (Mar 15, 2009)

So instead of writing about it I will just post pics.

































It does this only with this Mag and it will do it for every round in the Mag.
Anyway to fix this?
Or do i need to order another Mag?
Where would I get them from?
Thanks for the help.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

The only thing I can think of is the follower is in backwards or broken. Does the follower look the same as the other magazines when they are all empty?


----------



## Bullseye (May 14, 2007)

I agree with Bruce, especially if all the rounds get pushed up at that angle. You can get new mags at Midway, but their not cheap. Here's the link. http://www.midwayusa.com/viewproduc...urce=froogle&utm_medium=free&utm_campaign=655
Or here at BerettaUSA for about $5.00 bucks less https://www.berettausa.com/e2wShopp...k=2100000084:3100001318:3100001336:3100001452


----------



## Bullseye (May 14, 2007)

I've never taken apart my 90-two mags, but I just took a look at one of mine and it dosen't look like follower will fit in the mag backwards because of the indentation that runs along the side of the mag. The follower is notched to run in the groove of the notch. If it is in backwards, it must have been forced in there. The follower might be broken.


----------



## FullClip (Mar 15, 2009)

Should it be lightly oiled?


----------



## Bullseye (May 14, 2007)

Can you post a photo of the end of the mag empty?


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

It looks like the front of the mag where the nose of the bullet rides might have gotten pushed in or dented a little bit causing top round in the stack to hang up. Can you compare this mag to one that works well and see if there are any visible diferences?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Does look like the follower might be bas akward. Hard telling with it full though.
:smt082:smt083


----------



## FullClip (Mar 15, 2009)

Well I changed out the internals of the Magazine and it seems to be an issue with the housing of the magazine. I do not see any dents dings or anything wrong.
I guess I will just have to man up and buy a few more.


----------

